#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα ΙΚΑ αναπόγραφου

## milt

Εάν κάποιος έχει επιχείρηση η οποία εν δυνάμει μπορεί να είναι εργοδότης ή να οφείλει εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ αλλά ως τώρα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι αναπόγραφος δηλαδή απαιτείται για να πάρει ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα η παρούσα αίτηση + κάποιο δημόσιο έγγραφο όπου να φαίνεται το ΑΦΜ του πχ έναρξη εφορίας,μεταβολή εφορίας κτλ....Αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται για κάθε φορά που θα χρειαστεί φορολογική ενημερότητα ως αναπόγραφος,Εφόσον απογραφεί έστω και μια φορά δεν απαιτείται να φέρει μαζί του αποδεικτικό ΑΦΜ

----------

